# Taskbar won't auto-hide in Windows 10



## jerrygeo40 (Aug 24, 2015)

When I try to get my taskbar to auto-hide in Windows 10, it won't do it. the taskbar stays visible, which blocks out seeing some things at the bottom of the screen.

Jerry


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Jerry*

Others are having the problem also. There is a 3rd party App. that turns the taskbar into an icon, but better to wait for Redmond to fix the problem.


----------



## jerrygeo40 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Jerry*

Thanks for the info, anyway.


----------



## T_Wulf (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm assuming you've tried right clicking and selecting properties? and making sure its selected there.


----------



## jerrygeo40 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks. Yes, as a matter of fact I have...so many times I think I could do it in my sleep.


----------



## T_Wulf (Aug 26, 2015)

jerrygeo40 said:


> Thanks. Yes, as a matter of fact I have...so many times I think I could do it in my sleep.


ok


----------

